# Outlook mobile access



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

I'm trying to test access for a user and when browsing to ipaddress/oma and entering their username and password, its erroring and logging an error in eventviewer saying that it can't find the username. 

I'm thinking it's down to a name change I did for this user a few weeks ago when they got married because the event log is the maiden name and not the new married logged on name. 

Any ideas where I need to change this please, thinking its some fields with ADSIEdit I need to change as everything else is working fine. 

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you just change the display name or the user name?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep username, display name, email alias. Odd because OWA works fine, just OMA


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why are you using OMA if I might ask? Is this for phones that do not support ActiveSync?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

just using it to test access as the user is having problems on her phone. So before I go any further with the phone, using the OMA path to test access. Pretty sure it's this as every other user that I can successfully log into OMA with, phone works ok as well


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Again, why OMA unless these are phones that only support text? Try and put the old username as an alternate email address in their Exchange user settings.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

I'm using it because I read up that this is a way to test access for the Activesync and does work with other users ok who's handsets works, it's just this particular one


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

with regards email addresses. She has the old and new email addresses still in the email address field in AD


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That doesn't test ActiveSync, they are two completely different animals. Use this tool with that users credentials:

https://www.testexchangeconnectivity.com/


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

will test that but odd that everyone else is ok


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

ok test failed on autodiscover errors even on an account I know works


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think autodiscover only works on Exchange 2007 and above. If all of the other tests pass besides that autodiscover it is the phone. Wipe the account off of the phone and add it again.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

That's it, can't get it as far as the phone although other accounts work so something with the account. Just creating a new one now to test


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Right going back to using Admin account. I can't get that to add to my iPhone either. Looking at the test page I get the following

Resolve host name in DNS - Successful
Testing port 443 - Successful
Testing SSL certificate to make sure it's vaild - Failed

Additional Details 
A network error occurred while communicating with the remote host.
Exception details:
Message: The handshake failed due to an unexpected packet format.
Type: System.IO.IOException
Stack trace:
at System.Net.Security.SslState.StartReadFrame(Byte[] buffer, Int32 readBytes, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
at System.Net.Security.SslState.StartReceiveBlob(Byte[] buffer, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
at System.Net.Security.SslState.ForceAuthentication(Boolean receiveFirst, Byte[] buffer, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
at System.Net.Security.SslState.ProcessAuthentication(LazyAsyncResult lazyResult)
at System.Net.Security.SslStream.AuthenticateAsClient(String targetHost)
at Microsoft.Exchange.Tools.ExRca.Tests.SSLCertificateTest.PerformTestReally()


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

SSL cert failed. Are you even using an SSL cert for OWA?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

nope


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There ya go.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

ok but it's still failing to verify on handset


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you wipe the account from the handset and recreate it?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Account wasn't on the handset because it could't verify


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there an option to not use SSL on the phone? Like I said, some of the newer phones will not work unless there is an SSL cert.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

nope no option. I think that could be where the problem lies. Need to get a certificate sorted and been led down the wrong path but having a brain blank as to which way to go


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Nope. The particular user has a Win 7 phone but I'm testing with the admin account on my Android and iPhone both of which fail. They do have Blackberry users that are ok though so guessing certificate issue is ok with them


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

SSL certs are easy to apply as long as you follow the directions and get the correct one and it matches you DNS MX record.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep looks like I'm going to have to start from scratch and seems as though there is no certificate on the exchange server at the mo. Guessing Blackberry's don't need them


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Blackberrys run on a BES server unless they have adopted ActiveSync which I doubt.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep they don't have a BES server


----------

